# [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)



## rabensang (12. März 2009)

*[Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

*AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *


Caseking stellte mir freundlicherweise das Gerät zur Verfügung. Danke dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Einleitung:*

Bekanntheit erlangte AXP durch die günstigen, aber gut funktionierenden Netzteile. Der Hersteller bietet jedoch noch anderes PC-Zubehör an. Darunter verschiedene HDD-Komponenten, Laptop Cooling Pads, Netzteile, Cases, Lüfter-/Temperatursteuerungen und vieles mehr. 

AXP Hompage: WWW.AXPERTEC.COM​

Vor einiger Zeit wurde das Flip-Up Multi LCD Panel vorgestellt und überzeugte durch die Lüftersteuerung, gepaart mit Kartenleser und Smart-Copy Funktion. Jetzt legt  AXP eine  neue Version mit Farb-LCD-Panel nach und beschränkt sich auf eine reine Lüftersteuerung mit Temperaturüberwachung.





*Spezifikationen:*
*
*


[FONT=&quot]Abmaße: Standard 5.25"      (148 x 42 x 109mm)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]LCD: Wide Screen Farb-Display[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DC Eingang: +5V / +12V[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lüfteranschluss: 3 Pin (male) /      12V DC - max. 18 Watt pro Kanal[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Drehzahlanzeige: 0 ~ 9990 U/Min[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Spannungsregulierung: 6 V ~ 12      V (in Schritten von 1 V)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Alarmeinstellung: 500 ~ 2000      RPM (in 100er Schritten)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Voreinstellung des Alarms: 800      RPM/50°C[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Temperaturanzeige: 0 ~ 90°C[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Temperatureinstellung: in 5°C      Schritten[/FONT]
 




*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*

AXP steckt das Panel in einen simplen Karton, auf dem ein paar Infos zum Gerät zu finden sind. Auf der Vorderseite präsentieren sich Produktname bzw. Bild, Features, Hersteller und eine kurze Einführung zur Flip-Up Technik.  Die Rückseite zeigt die Merkmale in 5 verschieden Sprachen und Front-/Backansicht des Panels, sowie eine Erklärung zu den vorhandenen Anschlüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 Als Schutz dient eine Plasteverpackung im Inneren des Kartons, welche die Steuerung samt Zubehör sicher beim Transport hält. Zum Lieferumfang gehören drei Lüfterkabel, 3 Temperatursensorkabel, HDD-Kabel, Stromkabel, Schrauben und eine detailierte Bedienungsanleitung in verschiedenen Sprachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 

​ *Verarbeitung/Details:*

Die Lüftersteuerung ist gut verarbeitet, wirkt aber durch den eingesetzten Kunststoff etwas einfach. Trotzdem befinden sich keine Schwachstellen am Gerät. Die Knöpfe an der Front lassen sich gut bedienen und besitzen einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt. Das Display selbst zeigt keine Mängel, strahlt in kräftigen Farben und die Beleuchtung ist gleichmäßig. Auch die Flip Up Technik lässt sich sicher und einfach bedienen. Einziges Manko am ganzen Paket, sind die Kabel. Diese wirken etwas billig und primitiv. Hier hätte AXP gesleevte oder zusammengeschweißte verwenden können, um einen Kabelsalat zu verhindern. 

An dem Gerät lassen sich drei mitgelieferte Temperatursensoren anschließen. Gedacht wurden diese für CPU-, Grafikkarten- und Festplattenumgebung, um die Temperaturen auszulesen. Falls gewünscht, können sie aber auch an anderen Stellen im Gehäuse untergebracht werden. Genau so lassen sich drei Lüfter von der Lüftersteuerung aus bedienen.  Zu allem hinzu kommt noch die HDD-Aktivitätsanzeige. Dafür muss jedoch das Gehäusekabel der HDD, dem der Steuerung weichen. Leider unterteilt AXP alles streng nach CPU, HDD und Grafikkarte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Kabel im Detail:*

Für die nötige Stromversorgung sorgt ein 4-Pin Molex Stecker. Das Panel wird durchgeschliffen und benötigt somit keinen eigenen Molex stecker.

Länge: ca. 32cm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Lüfterkabel werden vom Mainboard, über die Steuerung, an den Lüfter angeschlossen. Vom Mainboard aus, gehen nur 2 Kabel weg. 

Länge: ca. 52cm (von Stecker zu Stecker)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


Optional kann das HDD Kabel verwendet werden. Das Panel zeigt dann, als Ersatz für die Gehäuse LED, die Aktivität an. 

Länge: ca. 62cm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gleich drei Temperatursensoren liegen dem Panel bei und erweitern das einsatzgebiet der Lüftersteuerung.

Lange: ca. 103cm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Montage:*

Die Lüftersteuerung wird einfach in einem freien 5,25“ Fach montiert und mit Hilfe der beigelegten Schrauben fixiert. Hat man ein Gehäuse mit Schnellspannern, wie das HAF oder das Cosmos, sieht die Sache schon etwas schwieriger aus. Zum ordnungsgemäßen Einbau, müssen diese weichen. Danach werden alle Lüfter und Temperatursensoren mit dem Gerät verbunden und die Stromversorgung über einen 4 Pin Molex Stecker hergestellt. Die Sensoren befestigt man durch einen Klebestreifen. Wer will, kann noch die HDD Aktivität, mit Hilfe des beigelegten Steckers, auf dem Display anzeigen lassen. Dafür muss das Kabel, der Gehäuse-LED vom Mainboard entfernt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*



Betrieb:*
*
*Das Gerät bietet zwei Betriebsarten. Einmal Manuell, dort kann die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter nach Belieben eingestellt und in 1V Schritten, von 6V bis 12V geregelt werden. In der Praxis funktioniert das auch sehr gut, aber die Drehzahlen der Lüfter werden manchmal falsch ausgelesen. Außerdem verfügt das Multi-Panel über eine automatische Regelung. Die Lüfter werden anhand des eingestellten Temperaturalarms oder der Mindestgeschwindigkeit geregelt. Der Warnbereich kann durch Temperatur und Drehzahl definiert werden. Der Alarm äußert sich in einem Piep-Ton, der aber nicht mit dem des Mainboards zu verwechseln ist.

Durch die Tasten „Mode“ und “Set“ lassen sich alle Einstellungen schnell und einfach eingeben. Nach kurzem lesen der Anleitung sollte die Bedienung für jeden verständlich und durchführbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 



*Fazit:*

Das Multi-Panel  von AXP  kann doch überzeugen. Gerade für Leute, die Gehäuse mit Fronttüren haben, wird dieses Gerät interessant. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Lüftersteuerungen  wurden keine langen Drehknöpfe verwendet, die mehrere Zentimeter lang sind. Der kleine TFT lässt sich komplett verstauen und das Multi-Panel sieht dann wie ein normales DVD Laufwerk aus.  Funktion und Bedienbarkeit sollten auch für Neulinge kein Problem sein. Wer noch den nötigen Pimp-Effekt am Gehäuse braucht, wird mit dem Flip Up Farb LCD Multi Panel gut bedient. Ein großer Pluspunkt, sind die mitgelieferten Temperatursensoren und die Alarm-Funktion. Hätte AXP hochwertigere Kabel verwendet und die die 3 Hauptkomponenten nicht so streng unterteilt, würde das Flip-Up-Farb-LCD-Multi Panel noch besser abschneiden.

---------------------------------------------

Das Teil ist für ca. 35€ bei Caseking verfügbar.


*Danke nocheinmal an Caseking.de*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## rabensang (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Bilder 2


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Find ich gut gemacht von dir 


Folgen auch noch Bilder?


Edit: jetz seh ich das welche in vorbereitung sind.


----------



## rabensang (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Danke Uziflator

So Test ist final. Viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## killer89 (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Toller Test (gerade erst entdeckt) 
Ich hab den Vorgänger davon, was mich stört am Farb-Modell, dass da kein Cardreader mehr drin ist, das war ganz praktisch... von Aerocool gibts das Teil auch in ähnlicher Form, aber MIT Cardreader.

Schade ist, dass das alte Teil die Einstellungen häufig vergessen hat, also bei 50° wieder Alarm war/ist. Zudem sind die Kabel, wie du sagst etwas billig. Mir ist auch schon ein Lüfterkanal flöten gegangen, einfach so...

MfG


----------



## rsph3r (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Hi, 

Schöner Test wohl wahr, ich habe mir das Panel vor 3 Tagen selbst gekauft und in mein Silverstone Fortress eingebaut, wollte einfach die super geile Optik nicht kaputt machen mit irgendeinem LCD Panel. Sieht einfach Bombe aus  ; ) und die 6 Beleuchteten TastFelder passen super zum Tower.

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem und wollte dich fragen ob du dies auch hasst.

Und zwar beim Start des Pcs piept das Teil knapp 10 Sekunden lang und das nervt mich . Eine Support nachricht an den Hersteller lies sich nicht verschicken da es keine momentan Verfügbar funkitonierende Email Adresse gibt. Leider...

Und zusätzlich wollt ich noch fragen ob bei der das "Caution" auch immer aufblinkt? 

Alarm und Lüfterwerte sind alle im richtigen Berreich aber ich kann mir halt wohl vorstellen das das Teil piept sich dann richtig einstellt und dann vorher leider schon die Daten ausliest, aber das muss man doch auch irgendwie beheben können? xD Sonst bau ich das teil auseinandern und Entfern den Stören fried 

Mfg rs


----------



## rabensang (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Also das mit dem piepen hab ich am Anfang auch. Caution erscheinte bei mir bloß, als ich den Lüfter mit der hand festgehalten hab.

Frag doch mal bei Caseking, ob die was von dem Problem wissen?


----------



## rsph3r (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Mh das man auf die einfachsten Dinge nicht auch selber kommt  
Ich werd mal ne Anfrage starten und dann Bericht erstatten ^

mfg


----------



## eu20 (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

hallo
 ich habe das teil mir bestellt und heute bekommen 
und ich wollte mal was fragen

1 wieso sind die kabel mit hdd,cpu,vga beschriftet wenn man die eigentlcih für gehäuselüfter verwendet
2 kann man die temperatur sensoren direkt and die teile ankleben zb festplatte,grafikkarte ust

mfg 
eu20


----------



## killer89 (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

1.: für die Zuordnung zu den Lüftern, die man damit steuert... man kann die aber hinsetzen wo man will nur passts dann nich so ganz, wenn man den Graka-Lüfter hochdreht und du den Gehäuselüfter für die Platten aufdrehst  
Ist halt nur vom Hersteller nur so als "Inspiration" 
2.: ja  nur nicht knicken, dann gehn die kaputt...

MfG


----------



## rabensang (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*



eu20 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe das teil mir bestellt und heute bekommen
> und ich wollte mal was fragen
> 
> ...




1. Das dient nur zur orientierung. Find die einteilung auch irgendwie bescheiden.

2. ja kannst du machen. Aber wie schon gesagt, nicht knicken und am besten andere Klebestreifen verwenden. Die mitgelieferten halten nicht besonders gut.


----------



## eu20 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*



rabensang schrieb:


> Die mitgelieferten halten nicht besonders gut




 hab ich schon gemerkt ich habe die sensoren mit klebeband draufgeklebt


----------



## Schluwel (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Hey schönet Test..
aber wärst du so net und würdest die Steuerung nochmal in einem Gehäuse verbauen?


----------



## eu20 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

und ne andere frage wo soll ich am besten die sensoren positionieren


----------



## killer89 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

So nah wie möglich an der CPU, aber *NICHT* zwischen Kühler und CPU-HS, einen auf der Rückseite der Graka und einen auf ner Platte  so hab ichs gemacht, als es noch bei mir gefunzt hat 

MfG


----------



## Aley (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Danke, fürn test werds mir vllt auch besorgn 
Wie sieht das denn aus mit 4Pin stecker die von der CPU ausgehen?
Kann ich den auch irgentwie darüber anschließen?
//
Kann man doer Profile ein speichern?
2 Würden mir schon reichen^^


----------



## VH23K (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Moin,
habe mir das Teil vor einer Woche bestellt. Anschlüsse waren leicht zu verbauen und von der Qualität her ist es gut. Nur ist bei mir Display sehr dunkel also ich hab meinen Rechner extra für den Display auf meinen Tisch gestellt damit ich ihn auch gut im Auge habe. Und drehe den Display immer so das es gut beleuchtet ist, im Internet finde ich Bilder wo am LCD Innenrand blaues Licht leuchtet und hier im Test ist es weiß genauso wie bei mir^^ 

Was ich sehr schade finde das es dunkel ist, aber sonst ist es schön anzusehen.
Auch Optimale Steuerung vorhanden, also muss sagen das es ein gutes Produkt ist und ich weiter empfehlen kann. Und was ich hier noch gelesen habe wegen den Klebestreifen, habe genau das selbe^^ Müssten mal bessere dazu packen 

Danke für den Testbericht, allerdings habe ich ihn erst gelesen als ich es schon bestellt hatte. Allerdings konnte ich dank dir sehen was für Vorteile es hat^^


----------



## rabensang (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Danke, schön, wenn du damit zufrieden bist.

MFG


----------



## FcryCola (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

ich hab edas Problem das ich das Display einfach ncih tmeh rvollständig in den rahmen hinein bekomme 

das heißt also : es hängt immer ein stück heraus?


----------



## killer89 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

So billig, wie das Teil verarbeitet ist, ist das kein Wunder, mir sind schon zweimal zwei von drei Fühlern ausgefallen...

MfG


----------



## sevi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Hi, ich hab vor, mir den Sensor zu kaufen. Der Sensor hat ja einen Widerstand von 10KOhm. Weiß jemand, ob ich den an diese Lüftersteuerung anschließen kann?
P.S: Nice Test, der hat mich dazu bewegt, das ding zu kaufen


----------



## Seabass (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Hi, 

ich habe vor, dieses Teil in mein neuen Casecon einbauen, allerdings brauche ich dafuer die Hoehe des Geraetes in ausgefahrenem Zustand. Koennte mir die irgendwer mitteilen?


----------



## sevi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Jo klar. Und zwar sind das genau 8 cm


----------



## FcryCola (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

so nachdem mein LCD Panel nicht mehr sich einklappen ließ hab ich nun den dreh raus wie man es richtig macht und es klappt!

würde gerne nochmal wissen wie und wo und mit was man die sensoren anbringt ?

lg


----------



## sevi (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*



FcryCola schrieb:


> würde gerne nochmal wissen wie und wo und mit was man die sensoren anbringt ?
> 
> lg


es liegen so orange sticker dabei, mit denen du den Sensor befestigen kannst. Die Lüftersteuerung hat 3 Sensoren dabei. An denen sind so kleine Schildchen mit " CPU, HDD, VGA". Das steht auch an dem Display von der Lüftersteuerung. Allerdings kannst du sie auch woanders hinmachen. Ich hab ein Sensor z.b an die Ramriegel geklebt, weil die HDD Temperatur ja bei Everest angezeigt wird


----------



## AngiTheKing (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi Panel (Lüftersteuerung)*

Hi
Ich habe mir das Ding heute bestellt nur habe ich jetzt gelesen das es mit Schnellspannern schwierig wird!
Inwiefern?
Ich hab das Cm Storm Scout gehäuse.
Könnte ich das notfalls mit kabelbindern fixiren?


----------

